# Petition to Apple



## itechnoholic (Aug 22, 2008)

*An online petition has been started against Apple to have price cut for its iPhone 3G in India.*
*To support log on to* ( *www.petitiononline.com/31000ip/petition.html )

*Please support this petition, and spread this message among your friends.*


----------



## amitava82 (Aug 23, 2008)

HAHAHH.. Classic.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2008)

yup it's classic...lolz


----------



## ico (Aug 23, 2008)

But will they listen to petitions???


----------



## sreevirus (Aug 23, 2008)

itechnoholic said:


> *Please support this petition, and spread this message among your friends.*


Bahahahahahahahaaaaa...And it had to come down to this.

You really, really want it bad, dontcha?


----------



## moshel (Aug 23, 2008)

desperate measures.....


----------



## krates (Aug 23, 2008)

better use  contact us in www.apple.com

and abuse them hard

well apple se kyun petition maang rahe hon US mein 400$ ka hai 

YEH VODAFONE AND AIRTEL ke prices hai

Unse maango


----------



## nitansh (Aug 23, 2008)

krates said:


> better use  contact us in www.apple.com
> 
> and abuse them hard
> 
> ...



Earlier i also believed that airtel & vodafone are selling it at that price. But yesterday i saw a special programme on NDTV PROFIT abt IPHONE. They contacted top officials of AIRTEL & VODAFONE, & both of them said this price has been decided by APPLE.That means it is the pricing of APPLE, not airtel & vodafone & all the profit is going to APPLE.


----------



## bigron (Aug 23, 2008)

This is hilarious.I guess people do want the iphone real bad.Anyways to make it a little easy for people to buy it the icici bank is offering a loan with easy EMI facility.There you see ,these people are so concerned for the consumers what else do you need?


----------



## azzu (Aug 23, 2008)

yea they want it and will do any thing for it 
if u want it so bad yea go for the installment schemes but still there r many alternatives for that crappy thing


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## itechnoholic (Aug 23, 2008)

We are here as we are all Tech minded .We can help each other.

Lets do something unique petition in India.
And hope atleast the price fall.

Please support this cause.


----------



## hullap (Aug 23, 2008)

this make my day 
HAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## shashank4u (Aug 23, 2008)

petition worked apple is retailing at a discounted price of Rs 29,650 at vodafone CP New Delhi lol  HAHA


----------



## abhinandh (Aug 23, 2008)

> The legendary Apple iPhone 3G



since when?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 23, 2008)

sreevirus said:


> Bahahahahahahahaaaaa...And it had to come down to this.
> 
> You really, really want it bad, dontcha?


Mwahahahahaha 
Hype at its peak 
What next ? iPhone at 8000 and unlimited plans for it at Rs. 50 per month ?


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2008)

I want an Nvidia GTX 280 but it's too expensive here 
Should I start a petition? Would you guys sign it? 
If not, would you people mind donating a few bucks to this noble cause?


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 23, 2008)

well just get another phone..wts so spl abt it anyway? (i can already guess posts below my post)

there are many other phones available for half the price with some better features..


----------



## karnivore (Aug 23, 2008)

itechnoholic said:


> Please support this *cause*.


So, desire to own a fancy cell phone has become a CAUSE ?

Just how low do you want stoop before you get to your senses ?


----------



## iMav (Aug 23, 2008)

Man this thread is really funny! A cause


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 23, 2008)

Better if u file a petition for making better roads in Delhi & better bus service


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 23, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Better if u file a petition for making better roads in Delhi & better bus service


Nah... who cares about Delhi Roads ? Come to Bangalore and see our SICK roads thanks to this stupid Bangalore International Airport traffic redirection and Bangalore Metro Railway construction work. Our precious MG Road got damaged so badly, that its hardly recoganisable as the coolest place to hang around which it once had the distinction of.


----------



## net_addict (Aug 24, 2008)

is there any other thread more stupid than this in digit forum rite now ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 24, 2008)

Did you see those n00bs who petitioned there ? They are totally stupid and clueless.

They think that Indians are being overcharged compared to the US without even looking at the plans.

And some fools are going on like "I think its a really cool and funky phone" blah blah blah. Classic signs of marketing done by the media and getting influenced by it and dying at the hands of Darwin's law of natural ELIMINATION. People with working brains don't see the "coolness" or "funkiness" of a Phone to buy it, only the features.

I am surprised that this many n00bs exist in India, but on a second thought, with over 1Billion people, its easy to find lakhs of n00bs here.



net_addict said:


> is there any other thread more stupid than this in digit forum rite now ?


There are MANY.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1422302


----------



## enticer86 (Aug 24, 2008)

I do NOT want an iPhone, but I have a simple point to make to Apple inc.:

Either give us the same terms as in the west, or quit India!


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Did you see those n00bs who petitioned there ? They are totally stupid and clueless.


May  be......



MetalheadGautham said:


> They think that Indians are being overcharged compared to the US without even looking at the plans.


 They got unlimited 3G and even HSDPA........And we don't even have 3G at the moment. And whatever the plan may be, they can easily afford a $69 per month plan. Plus, they can easily utilize each and every function of iPhone3G in their country.

When 3G is going to be launched, then you'll see the plans being tripled for the 3G subscribers. You may be surely knowing that TRAI is auctioning the spectrum??.....Telecom operators will try to recover the money which they paid in the auction as soon as possible... 3G prices will further go up.

Haha, in the end do you think that a phone that lacks so much of basic but important features should be insanely priced like this.....

And yes, most probably (may be not), the Contract-Free iPhone is going to be available @ 599$ in the US (as some people posted in the forum) thats still quite less than the 750$ Network-Locked iPhone3G launched here.

Whatever the reasons may be, Indians are being looted by Apple-Airtel-Vodafone through the iPhone.



MetalheadGautham said:


> There are MANY.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/search.php?searchid=1422302


May be you're also a n00b, as you don't know that SearchID links don't work....

PS: I'm a also a n00b as there is no limit of gaining knowledge. If you'll not be a n00b, then you're surely not going to learn.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

I pawn nubs *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/72.png


----------



## eggman (Aug 24, 2008)

^^lolz


----------



## girish.g (Aug 24, 2008)

who cares about iphone get a n82 for half the price. My n82 rocks


----------



## ico (Aug 24, 2008)

girish.g said:


> who cares about iphone get a n82 for half the price. My n82 rocks


You got N82 now??...Congrats dude....



T159 said:


> I pawn nubs *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/72.png


Yeah, because you can't pawn g33ks........


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 24, 2008)

@T159 and @gagan

*pawn*
n.
_Something given as security for a loan; a pledge or guaranty.
The condition of being held as a pledge against the payment of a loan: jewels in pawn.
A person serving as security; a hostage.
The act of pawning.
tr.v., pawned, pawn·ing, pawns.
To give or deposit (personal property) as security for the payment of money borrowed.
To risk; hazard: pawn one's honor._

*Pwn*
_Pwn is a slang term that implies domination and/or humiliation of a rival. It sprang from the similar term "owned" and is used primarily in the Internet gaming culture to taunt an opponent that has just been soundly defeated. Examples include "pwnage" or "you just got pwned". It can also be used, especially by non-gamers, in the context of getting "pwned"_


----------



## Pathik (Aug 24, 2008)

*pwn* was actually a typo due to the 'p' and 'o' keys being placed together. 
Anyways, T and Gagan *PWNED*!!!


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Yeah, because you can't pawn g33ks........


g33ks are my frens *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/71.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Aug 24, 2008)

Always the same ****, thread starts somewhere and goes somewhere!


----------

